# B&H Photo



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2012)

So this may be gear, it may be misc., but I know there is a lot of discussion about cameras and related equipment in here.  Just got to say that I am real happy with B&H Photo.  I ordered a Canon Digital Rebel T2i for Christmas and got the best [legit] price on it and got it fast.  

 [I won't go into the whole dealing with a sketchy internet retailer fiasco that occurred first] :lol:  

When I was in NYC two weeks ago I went to the main store.  If you have not been it is an experience.  Kind of like going to LL Bean in Freeport.  Anyways, I went to get a flash for the camera and got a good rep who got me the flash, recommended a diffuser, and sent me on my way.  The set-up works great and I would have never thought of a diffuser.  I'm admittedly an amateur photographer, but I have fun.  

Anyways, submitted some feedback via the website and got a nice personal response from them.  

Good vibes for these folks.  Cool store.  Great prices and service.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 8, 2012)

For on line buying used I am a huge fan of KEH


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 8, 2012)

B&H has done me right in the past. Good online store, quick shipping.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 9, 2012)

we go to B&H in NYC quite often as my wife is the photog of the family...always have gotten great service, very knowlegable staff...yes, its a zoo, but once you've been a few times its organized chaos...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2012)

B&H has been on my list of places to visit the next time I'm in the city.


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> B&H has been on my list of places to visit the next time I'm in the city.



That and Adorama.


----------



## henryp (Feb 13, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> we go to B&H in NYC quite often as my wife is the photog of the family...always have gotten great service, very knowlegable staff...yes, its a zoo, but once you've been a few times its organized chaos...



Thank you and the others here who commented about us. This is very gratifying and much appreciated.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2012)

henryp said:


> Thank you and the others here who commented about us. This is very gratifying and much appreciated.



No problem!  Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 13, 2012)

severine said:


> That and Adorama.



I'll second the Adorama.  We rented an amazing zoom lens when we went to Africa, and they were incredibly helpful.

And I also just bought this mountable tripod from B&H: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...&AID=10661106&PID=3176261&is=REG&A=details&Q= 

For some reason it just feels better to support online retailers who also operate really solid bricks-and-mortar stores.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

henryp said:


> Thank you and the others here who commented about us. This is very gratifying and much appreciated.



Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

henryp said:


> Thank you and the others here who commented about us. This is very gratifying and much appreciated.



Hey HenryP--

I think that B&H runs some workshops for folks learning to use video or still cameras.  We have a lot of folks in here who do ski and sports photography and videos.  Maybe we can plan a joint B&H and AlpineZone workshop on how to improve ski/action photos.  Just an idea....


----------



## henryp (Feb 15, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I think that B&H runs some workshops for folks learning to use video or still cameras.  We have a lot of folks in here who do ski and sports photography and videos.  Maybe we can plan a joint B&H and AlpineZone workshop on how to improve ski/action photos.  Just an idea....



We do many customer events in our NYC store's Event Space. Send me an email and I can connect you to the manager there. It might also be a good topic for our InDepth guides or Insights blog. I'll pass this along.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2012)

Any online coupon codes?


----------



## henryp (Feb 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any online coupon codes?


We were obliged to discontinue the practice of online coupon codes several years ago due to widespread misuse. We occasionally offer discount codes when we're participating on a trade show, but those are limited to trade show participants who visit our booth and who place orders while there.

Right now the best ways to get the latest on any special opportunity are these:


@bhphotovideo on Twitter
 B&H Photo on Facebook
B&H Photo's Newsletter Subscription


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

henryp said:


> We were obliged to discontinue the practice of online coupon codes several years ago due to widespread misuse. We occasionally offer discount codes when we're participating on a trade show, but those are limited to trade show participants who visit our booth and who place orders while there.
> 
> Right now the best ways to get the latest on any special opportunity are these:
> 
> ...



Thanks Henryp!


----------

